# Visa Or MasterCard in Australia??



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Guys,

For the people who are in Australia now, which credit card are more popular and widely in Australia MasterCard or Visa?


Regards,


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Please refer the following.

Australia travel guide - Wikitravel


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi steafo, 

I would say that those two are about the same. It's only cards like American Express which have higher charges which aren't in all locations. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't say I've seen very many companies that accept American Express. It's usually Visa or Mastercard - and there's no difference really between the two.

Dolly


----------

